# Interesting MINES R35 For sale



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ok its their "street car"

£68k (8.5m yen)

bit of a bargin really


----------



## wardy88 (Jul 20, 2009)

looks sexual


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

just bit my thumb  :bowdown1:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Any specs on this one matty?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Their stuff is A1+ quality!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> Their stuff is A1+ quality!


Yea Toni, this is one of the pair we saw in their workshops.


----------



## TomTomGTA (May 13, 2008)

Oh my god:runaway::runaway::runaway:

ME WANT!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

seen this in the flesh, 

a very nice car!


----------



## oliver134 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hubba-Hubba!!! :bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

spec is on their website

nice set up


----------

